

Uber Tests Taking Even More from Its Drivers with 30% Commission - danzheng
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2015/05/18/uber-new-uberx-tiered-commission-30-percent/

======
MichaelCrawford
You think you work for Uber when you're a driver?

When Uber goes public for a trillion dollars, are you going to get anything
out of it?

No you're going to get a few bucks for toting passengers around in a car you
had to finance yourself.

